# 1 Mio. Unterschriften gesucht gegen Uwe Boll



## klefreak (7. April 2008)

In einem Interview beim amerikanischen Magazin Fear.Net gab Uwe Boll an, dass er plane keine Spieleverfilmungen mehr zu machen, wenn die gerade laufende Petition 1.000.000 Unterschriften hätte. (Stand 08.04.07 --> +58.000)

Wer will da nach Filmen wie Blood Rayne, Alone in the Dark und House of the Dead oder aber auch Dungeon Siege nicht nachhelfen ???

Zur Petition:  *http://www.petitiononline.com/RRH53888/petition.html


Quelle: *http://www.chip.de/news/Eine-Million-Unterschriften-und-Uwe-Boll-hoert-auf_31386437.html


----------



## d00mfreak (8. April 2008)

Da hab ich doch glatt mal meine Unterschrift darunter gesetzt.
Atm sind es 90.000


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

Mittlerweile 90.506 und ich gehör auch dazu


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. April 2008)

Alone in the Dark fand ich aber garnicht so schlecht und Postal ist halt so wie das spiel geworden ().

Dungeon Siege war dafür wirklich nicht sooo toll... 

mich stört es ehrlich gesagt nicht wenn er die filme dreht. muss ja auch keiner ins kino gehn


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

Postal war so grottenschlecht, das ich froh war, dafür kein Geld ausgegeben zu haben 

Wie kann man nur eine so dämliche, langweilige Story schreiben und dazu noch unterqualifizierte Schauspieler einstellen und grottige Dialoge schreiben? 

Eigentlich hätte man Geld bekommen müssen um sich den Film anzusehen. Der einzigst gute Take war der Anfang im Flugzeug...der Rest war Müll


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2008)

92167 Signatures Total   bin dabei

Postal fand ich irgendwie geil  Viele Stellen waren nicht so gelungen aber schon alleine die Afangszene mit den 2 im Flugzeug ist einfach göttlich


----------



## d00mfreak (8. April 2008)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Alone in the Dark fand ich aber garnicht so schlecht und Postal ist halt so wie das spiel geworden ().
> 
> Dungeon Siege war dafür wirklich nicht sooo toll...
> 
> mich stört es ehrlich gesagt nicht wenn er die filme dreht. muss ja auch keiner ins kino gehn



Wenn er NUR Filme machen würde, wäre es mir ja egal, aber dass er teilweise eigentlich interressante Lizenzen teilweise so vor die Hunde gehen lässt...


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

...und das PC Action ihn auch noch unterstützt... -.-


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. April 2008)

ka, vielleicht muss man einfach mit ner gewissen portion humor die filme anschauen und auch sehr auf trash-filme stehn 

um den namen der titel ist es halt teilweise schon schade... aber eigentlich hat der name "uwe boll" eh schon so nen schlechten ruf dass man schon nix mehr kaputt machen kann ^^

pc-action ist irgendwie auch trashig  sowas muss man halt mögen.


----------



## klefreak (8. April 2008)

Naja, der Film Dungeon Siege, könnte so gut sein, auch Jason Statham ist recht gut (the transporter,...) aber : unspannend verfilmt, synchronisation ist grottenlagweilig, als ob die Sprecher das ganze mit gekürztem Gehalt hätten aufnehmen sollen ???


schade !!!

lg Klemens


----------



## Piy (8. April 2008)

96603 Signatures Total ^^


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

Ja. Postal wär lustig gewesen, wenn die Gags nicht so extrem platt gewesen wären  
Ich stehe sehr auf schwarzen bzw. sehr schwarzen Humor a la Monthy Python, aber Postal war echt seeehr flach und langweilig  

wie der8auer schon geschrieben hat, war der Anfang wirklich göttlich *gg*


----------



## xQlusive (8. April 2008)

100289so bin dabei, ahbe anscheinend die 100K um paar mins verpasst^^


----------



## clock-king (8. April 2008)

Über 100000 Unterschriften.
Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

fehlt nur noch das 10-fache


----------



## Mr.Pyro (8. April 2008)

Das 9-Fache fehlt. 
Aber bei dem Tempo sollte das auch kein Hindernis darstellen. 

mfg

mr.Pyro


----------



## d00mfreak (8. April 2008)

Grad sind die 110.000 voll geworden


----------



## killer89 (8. April 2008)

110321 sind voll
321 in 6 minuten?
wenn das so weitergeht dann sind wir in...


----------



## killer89 (8. April 2008)

... (1000000-110321)/(321/6)~16629,51 minuten ~ 277 Stunden ~ 11,5 Tage
 fertig  verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch lieg


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

Alter ich hasse Mathe  Ich sag mal: "joa, stümmt" 

Edith sagt: 117358 Total Signatures


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. April 2008)

Postal war einigermassen lustig aber alle anderen Ergüsse waren für den ....


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. April 2008)

Jetzt sinds schon *128708 *!!! naja fehlen ja nur noch 871292


----------



## killer89 (9. April 2008)

ich hab Mathe-LK   ich kanns eig. auch nich leiden


----------



## FeuRenard (9. April 2008)

hab nur unterschrieben, weil der im herbst far cry als film rausbringt. Hoffentlich wird der geil


----------



## killer89 (9. April 2008)

naja... mit Til Schweiger...


----------



## der8auer (9. April 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> ich hab Mathe-LK   ich kanns eig. auch nich leiden


 
Ich hab heute mein MatheABI geschrieben und es zum Glück hinter mir  

@ Topic: Weiß noch nicht so genau was ich von der FarCry verfilmung halten soll. Tippe mal auf Flop


----------



## Oliver (9. April 2008)

Der Trailer sagt eigentlich schon alles aus...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. April 2008)

143316 Signatures Total


----------



## der8auer (9. April 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Der Trailer sagt eigentlich schon alles aus...


 
Okay  Ich hab gerade nach dem Trailer gesucht...

Und das habe ich gefunden 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdbE36AO5oM

Der Kommentar triffts 



> omg i actually watched the whole thing...


 
Irgendwie kann ich mich für den Fake-Trailer mehr begeistern als für den richtigen


----------



## w00tification (10. April 2008)

154734


----------



## Wassercpu (10. April 2008)

also ich fand postal super.....ich sag nur 99 Jungfrauen oder waren es doch 100...

Der Film ist einfach der geilste Schlag ins Ameri. Gesicht...Weiter Uwe ich will mehr davon

Allerdings waren die anderen Filme alle ober bull.mist


----------



## Atosch (10. April 2008)

Hab mi au dazugeschrieben aktuell 156058


----------



## Slaker (10. April 2008)

Na wenn das so weitergeht, dann kommen die 1 Mio Unterschriften wirklich noch zusammen: gestern waren es noch 90.000; heute sind es schon über 155.000
Da sag ich nur: GO Petition GO!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. April 2008)

160684 lauf forrest lauf 
ich bin auch dabei ^^ 
oO far cry mit til schweiger ? 
der schauspiler is ja gut ..bloß ob ihm solche aktion dinger liegen ?? 
schade um ihn


----------



## Mantiso90 (10. April 2008)

Und Far cry spielt da noch nicht mal auf ner insel bzw. Jungel sondern im Trailer war da nur en komischer Fichten Wald, ne Forschungsstation und ein paar Mutanten xD


----------



## Dr.Helium (11. April 2008)

Ich mag die Bollwerke .
Ich werd mich da nicht einschreiben.
Postal gehört in meinen Augen mit zu den besten Filmen die es jemals gegeben hat .
Was mir noch fehlt ist: Turok der Film


----------



## point (11. April 2008)

Das schlimme an Uwe Boll Filmen ist das der Müll vom Deutschensteuerzahler mit Finanziert wurde, obwohl die Filme im Auslandproduziert wurden!

Das schlimme ist das der mist an denn Kinokassen gefloppt ist und der Boll sich an den DVD Verkäufen eine goldene Nase verdient hat !

Lustig ist das er Seitdem die Finanzierung durch den Steuerzahler weg war , plötzlich auch Produktionen umgestellt hat LOL

auf wiki steht auch was dazu aber wiki ist nicht immer zuverlässig !
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uwe_Boll


----------



## OMD (11. April 2008)

180641 Signatures Total


bin jetzt auch dabei, der soll wenn er games verfilmt die wenigstens spannend machen


----------



## der_schnitter (11. April 2008)

Naja,jetzt werden die meisten abgestimmt haben.Arg viel mehr Leute werden den kaum kennen.


----------



## point (11. April 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Naja,jetzt werden die meisten abgestimmt haben.Arg viel mehr Leute werden den kaum kennen.



Du meinst wohl die meisten haben einen Boll Kino Besuch verdrängt


----------



## Slaker (12. April 2008)

So!
Wir sind jetzt bei über 185.000 Stimmen!
Naja, immerhin in 4 Tagen mehr als verdoppelt!
Mal sehen, wieviele noch unterzeichnen, aber ne Million wird wohl nicht, oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## klefreak (12. April 2008)

man kann ja mal in nem anderen Forum posten und auch dort die unterschreibwilligen sammeln 

lg Klemens


----------



## Leopardgecko (13. April 2008)

Wieso wird so jemandem wie Herrn Boll auch noch mit einer Petition soviel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt?
Ignoriert doch einfach seine "Machwerke" und das Thema wird sich von selbst erledigen.
Ich finde sowieso, das Videospiele im allgemeinen und Egoshooter im speziellen, gar nicht genug Potential besitzen, um vernünftig verfilmt zu werden.
Tomb Raider bestätigt als Ausnahme wieder mal die Regel.


----------



## sockednc (13. April 2008)

Fast 193.000 und bin auch dabei.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (13. April 2008)

auch eingetragen 



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Wieso wird so jemandem wie Herrn Boll auch noch mit einer Petition soviel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt?
> Ignoriert doch einfach seine "Machwerke" und das Thema wird sich von selbst erledigen.
> Ich finde sowieso, das Videospiele im allgemeinen und Egoshooter im speziellen, gar nicht genug Potential besitzen, um vernünftig verfilmt zu werden.
> Tomb Raider bestätigt als Ausnahme wieder mal die Regel.



Naja, ich glaube eher, dass es an der guten Story von Tomb Raider liegt, dass er(sie) so gut geworden sind.

MfG smirking-joe88


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

aber die hat doch auch nich Boll verfilmt, gell?
Im allgemeinen war ich net so begeistert von den Bollwerken (Wortwitz)
und von Tomb Raider fand ich den 2. Teil auch nich soooo pralle.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (16. April 2008)

Eintragen, eintragen, eintragen Leute  naja sind ja schon mal 201645!! Auch wenn ich glaube das das nicht mehr viel mehr werden


----------



## killer89 (19. April 2008)

Nach meiner Rechnung siehe Seite 2 müssten wir eig. heute fertig werden...


----------



## FatalError (19. April 2008)

[FONT=Helvetica,Arial]Sind aber immernoch nur 207699.. Mathe-LK ist eben nicht alles^^
[/FONT]


----------



## killer89 (19. April 2008)

^^ nee, das stimmt   Naja, wenn mans anders rechnen würde und nur halbe Tage nimmt (die andere Hälfte pennt/arbeitet man oder wie auch immer), dann leg ich jetzt nochma 11,5 Tage nach


----------



## xQlusive (19. April 2008)

naja seine rechnung war richtig, doch man hat zu beachten, das mehrere funktionen die besucherzahl beeinflussen, es war zum einen ein hype, die seite wurde bekannt viele gingen drauf, nun ist nicht mehr soviel von zulesen, weniger visitors...

als: man kann es nicht berechnen, außer man ist der typ von numb3rs, was ja auch nur fiktion ist..


----------



## killer89 (19. April 2008)

Man könnte es als eine Kurve beschreiben, deren Steigung immer geringer wird   um mal meinen Physik-LK ins Spiel zu bringen


----------



## DevilDaddy (20. April 2008)

Wieso unterschreiben? Uwe Boll macht doch gute filme sie sind eben nur ein bischen eigenwilig im verhältnis zu dem spielen aber die art der kritik muß man sich eben gefallen laßen außerdem ist es doch lustig?! 
Es gibt wesentlich schlechtere Regiseure und Filme, aber am ende ist es der geschmack der entscheidet. 
Oder würdet ihr euren beruf wechseln wenn es 1.000.000 menschen wollen?


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. April 2008)

immer noch keine 1/4tel million unterschriften 

ich glaub die aktion wird nix mehr entseiden man publiziert das ganze noch etwas mehr.


----------



## der_schnitter (20. April 2008)

Rofl,nein.Ich meine,Boll ist doch unberühmt.Ob er das zu recht ist,darüber lässt sich streiten.Aber ich wette,keine 1.000.000 Leute werden den kennen.Weshalb er weiterhin Filme machen wird (muss).


----------



## Adrenalize (26. April 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlJ3VLGDOVE

"Letz miet in se ring!"


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. April 2008)

LÖL Boll ist funny ...den fight will ich sehen  
"letz miet in se ring"


----------



## killer89 (27. April 2008)

OMG ein grauenhaftes Englisch... da bluten einem ja die Ohren...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. April 2008)

so jetzt schon knapp 269.000 unterschriften


----------



## Malkav85 (27. April 2008)

270.000  Mal sehen, wie weit die kommen


----------



## H@buster (27. April 2008)

das werden weniger???

227216 Total Signatures O.o


@MalkavianChild85: wie kann man low- nur mögen? xD (kenne ihn ein klein weniger besser als du xD)
was hat er gemacht um in deine Liste zu kommen?


----------



## Malkav85 (27. April 2008)

Mein ASUS Commando gekauft  und ansonsten isser auch sehr nett.

PS: Diskreditierungen sind nicht die feine Art


----------



## Slaker (29. April 2008)

der typ hat ja echt voll einen am laufen... auch noch n boxwettkampf?! studio gegen independent?! und was vertritt er? die dritte partei: greulich filme, oder was... der typ hat mehr als nur n sockenschuss... so sehr kann man doch gar nicht publicity geil sein.
WENN das zustande kommt, hoff ich, das der RICHTIG aufs maul kriegt...
meine fresse...


----------



## CrashStyle (29. April 2008)

Hab euch auch meine stimme gegeben! [FONT=Helvetica,Arial]229720 Signatures Total.[/FONT]


----------



## Adrenalize (29. April 2008)

Boll kann afaik recht gut boxen, der hat doch schonmal einen Kritiker oder so vermöbelt in so einem Fight.


----------



## d00mfreak (29. April 2008)

News: Uwe Boll - Vier Kritiker verprügelt | Vermischtes | News | GameStar.de 

Man kann von ihm halten was er will, aber zuschlagen kann er


----------



## hafi020493 (1. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch unterschrieben!


----------



## Prosef (3. Mai 2008)

So, ich hab meine Unterschrift auch abgegeben.
Jetzt sind's 232556 Unterschriften.


----------



## Fabian (4. Mai 2008)

meine ist jetzt auch dabei
[FONT=Helvetica,Arial][SIZE=+6]232902 Signatures Total[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------

